# Two new juices this week



## cfm78910 (14/2/15)

Hi Guys

I'm not going to try to compete with the likes of @Silver when it comes to juice reviews but here are my 2 cents on two new juices I've been vaping this week.

Nicoticket H1N1
65/35 18mg
iStick/Nautilus Mini

I am blown away by this juice. It now sits at the top of my personal favourites list, just ahead of Rocket Sheep Enterprise which has been my ADV for a while now. On the inhale I get beautiful, gentle tobacco and on the exhale, towards the end, lovely maple syrup. The real maple, not the stuff you buy at Pick & Pay. It is a little sweet on the exhale but not too much. It leaves some sort of subtle aniseed flavor with a tiny bit of menthol aftertaste in my mouth which is so nice and refreshing. Throat hit is just right. Fantastic stuff, I can sense some real quality here. I applaud JuicyJoes for making it available at what is a bargain price compared to some other imported juices. Heck, it's cheaper than even Twisp's liquids! I haven't been able to put it down since Monday and I will definitely reorder.

Boba's Bounty
100%VG 18mg
Provari3/Nautilus Mini

This one doesn't work for me. I find it very one dimensional. I don't pick up tobacco at all, just honey. It's not unpleasant but boring. And I don't like honey enough to taste it the whole day. Throat hit is surprisingly good considering it is a 100% VG juice. Its not sweet at all which is nice but I struggle to like this juice. It is my first pure VG juice and I don't think I like it. It's a heavy, wet vape, if that makes any sense. I get an unpleasant, tight feeling in my chest when I vape it for a while. Not on the reorder list.

I'm waiting for Hurricane Vapour Sunlight Cured Tobacco to arrive. Will let you know how that goes when I eventually receive it. I think Vape King uses runners to courier their orders from Johannesburg to Cape Town.

For what it's worth!

Let me know if you like Bounty, I'll be happy to donate the remaining 15ml to someone that likes it. I also have 50ml Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold (12mg) that is just sitting here. If anyone wants it let me know.

Happy vaping weekend!

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Great Review @cfm78910 

I also love The Virus. It was my ADV for a long time. 
I haven't had the chance to vape it for a while now. But with Juicy Joes being back in business. I am looking forward to powering through another bottle or 5 again.

I didn't enjoy Bobas either. I thought I would due to all the rave over it. But it didn't sit well with me either. 
The beauty of personal taste hey?


On a side note. Could you please update your profile and include an avatar?
It just looks so much better than staring at a "generic" one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

Great review @cfm78910 !
You told it like you experienced it - real good feedback like that helps many others

PS - when are you going to upload a cool avatar image for yourself ?


----------



## rogue zombie (14/2/15)

I've also only discovered The Virus recently, and I absolutely love it.

Great tobacco that!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/2/15)

Also enjoyed the virus! It's a great tasting juice!
Nice review @cfm78910

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (14/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Great Review @cfm78910
> 
> I also love The Virus. It was my ADV for a long time.
> I haven't had the chance to vape it for a while now. But with Juicy Joes being back in business. I am looking forward to powering through another bottle or 5 again.
> ...



There you go, finally an avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------

